# Sponsorship possibilities - Architecture industry/ Events



## tski (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Just wondering if I could get your advise. 
I currently live in London working for a Architecture firm as a coordinator for their design department. They are one of the best Architects in the world but sadly they don't have a office in Australia. 

I love this country and would really like to work there for a while however, I already used my working visa sometime ago. I did it all wrong, lived with a older woman, worked only for 3 months and her dog even died on me!

I have looked at the occupational list for getting sponsorship in Australia and it is mainly skilled work. 

Would I have a chance at being sponsored by perhaps another Architect firm or even the events industry? (Events is also something I'm strongly interested in)

Many thanks,
Tessa


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

Business sponsorship requires an occupation on one of the two lists - SOL and CSOL. Have you checked to see if your occupation is on either?


----------

